# fence / gate layout



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm installing posts and need to allow for a 12 ft gate. How much space do I allow in the opening between gate posts? 12' 4"? 12' 6"?


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

What are you enclosing? What style and kind of gate? Depends on hinge type etc.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Yup! You havn't said where your gate is? Just a guess???if in a fenceline, dig your hinge post deep with a double wired H-brace, or plan on a overhead. Set your gate in the opening, before setting the off side, and see what kind of clearance you need for a secure latch. I hate a sagging gate! Actually I hate gates, but especially ill constructed ones.

A crowding alley is going to need much more secure hinges and latches than a fenceline?


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

never mind, I know what to do. I wasn't thinking clearly last night. I'll wait for the gate to get here next week, it's on back order with a bunch of other fencing material. In the mean time, I'll set all the posts except for the latch side post and adjust its placement after I hang the gate. 

I'm fencing in a 2+ acre orchard. High fence to keep out the deer. The gate posts are 12" telephone poles. I don't like sagging gates either.


----------



## fols (Nov 5, 2008)

The tube gates from TSC or other stores are sized for the opening. So, for a 12' gate, make the opening 12'. The gate is slightly less than 12' and allows for the hinges and pins. The gate will then butt up to the opposite post and be able to swing either direction.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

For a twelve foot gate I like to set my posts with a twelve foot opening between them. I then swing my gate to the critter side. This way the gate closes against the latch post instead of swinging all the way through. When the critters push against it, the latch post will keep them from pushing it open. Those little chains wont hold a full grown cow.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

fols said:


> The tube gates from TSC or other stores are sized for the opening. So, for a 12' gate, make the opening 12'. The gate is slightly less than 12' and allows for the hinges and pins. The gate will then butt up to the opposite post and be able to swing either direction.


thanks, that's what I was looking for.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

nuther question or three...

I am about to order hi tensile electric material from Zareba. Anyone have any problems with that company? Lots of the stuff I can get at my local fence supplier, but they are a bit weak on knowledge (as am I) and availability of some of the electric material. 

The fence I'm putting on the perimeter is going to be 3 strand and not electricfied to start (3 strand is the minimum for "legal' fence to create felony trespass for unauthorized hunters). But there is a good chance I'll want it 5 or 6 strand and electric down the road so I would rather build it right from the start. 

I'm planning on using the fin tube insulators because the are cheap. Any issues?

Also, I'm not buying one now, but I noticed that the Zareba site offered fence testers at $7 on up to digital stuff at $340. That is a huge range. What do I need? 

Any other words of wisdom or caution you care to offer is greatly appreciated. I've only been shocked by electric fence, never installed it. I have done barb fencing that has held up well for a few years so far except for where the illegal hunters cut it.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

I've been happy with the $7 fence tester for keeping in cattle and bears out.


----------



## Rectifier (Jun 12, 2011)

Zareba prices look pretty good and free delivery? In Canada? Next order from them, I think!
I've used the little tube insulators on a test piece of fence. A lot stronger than plastic standoffs, wont snap off or lose the wire, secure with the regular staples you have a bucket full of. Only issue I saw is you have to thread them all on as you run the wire, make sure you count right haha
Not sure what you have to do to add or change a post, use plastic clips on that one I guess.


----------



## fols (Nov 5, 2008)

I have not heard good things on their fence chargers, but everything else I have used. The fence tester is hard to see the lights when it's sunny out, but for $7 I survived or I use a blade of grass that I slowly sneak closer to the wire until I feel it.

You're right on counting those little buggers as you thread them on!


----------

